# DANGIT! I rented the 85 1.2ii



## beckstoy (Dec 16, 2014)

...and now I literally DREAM about owning it! I'm hoping that Sigma comes out with their new 85 ART, but I'm realizing it's probably not happening soon.

I was happy with my current lens kit of:

35 1.4 Art
50 1.4 Art
70-200 2.8 USM IS II
135 2
24-70 2.8 II

and now, I'm literally losing my mind wanting the 85.

Anyone else considering pulling the trigger? Those who did, please share your photos with this lens to further torment me (and probably push me over the edge into 85 1.2 bliss).

Thanks!


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 16, 2014)

Even if the Sigma produces an Art version of 85 it will still be a f1.4.

f1.2 is f1.2, now you tried it and you know you want it. Another saying, don't touch it if you don't plan to own it.

It's funny that 1-2 weeks before I bought mine, I was in my dream playing with it too! I remember clearly the feel of the focus ring IN MY DREAM ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 16, 2014)

i tested the sigma 85 current one side by side with the 85II i felt they were so close for the money and faster af speed i took the sigma. however if i used a 1D i might have taken the 85II since it seems to have better AF performance than on a 5D. i'm also looking forward to the 85 ART


----------



## SiHoang (Dec 17, 2014)

I love it enough to buy two of them !!! In hoping to keep only the best one. However, they are both great !!!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel your pain but you do have a nice kit now.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Morgoth said:


> it´s a nice lens sure.
> 
> i like mine.. even with it´s slow focus.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## andrewflo (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like such a terrific lens and it has a renowned reputation. I love the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II for portraits it feels perfect for me.

Obviously f/1.2 is a different world... but is it _really_ a $2,100 world of difference? Obviously a subjective question but since you're captivated by your recent touch with the lens, I'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Besisika (Dec 17, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Morgoth said:
> 
> 
> > it´s a nice lens sure.
> ...


Good advice but not in the case of the OP.
Looking at what he has, he passed already that stage. 
I am sure he knows what he wants.

If money can afford it, buy it. 
This is the reason I am with Canon. 
Paired with 1DX, words can't express the feeling.
As opposed to what said above, it can make a somehow photo to one that makes people watch it - you are not a novice.
As for examples; go to flickr.com
Just talk to the wife, if you have one, before pulling the trigger. She may not share your GAS; because if you really pay attention to what you already have it is really a GAS. Good news is, you are not alone.

If you pull the trigger, my suggestion: assign some time for special projects where you shoot whole events only with it (i mean unpaid events). You will get to know it better; then you will make the right choice when choosing the right tool for the right moment.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 17, 2014)

It will melt 85mm f1.8 and 135L in second. 






Your next best is 200mm f2 IS


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 17, 2014)

BozillaNZ said:


> Even if the Sigma produces an Art version of 85 it will still be a f1.4.
> 
> f1.2 is f1.2, now you tried it and you know you want it. Another saying, don't touch it if you don't plan to own it.
> 
> It's funny that 1-2 weeks before I bought mine, I was in my dream playing with it too! I remember clearly the feel of the focus ring IN MY DREAM ;D ;D ;D



Before I had my mkiii, I had a dream that I got one... and I was so happy... and when I woke up... I felt sad... It was one of the worst feelings I have ever had as a photographer.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 17, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Looks like such a terrific lens and it has a renowned reputation. I love the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II for portraits it feels perfect for me.
> 
> Obviously f/1.2 is a different world... but is it _really_ a $2,100 world of difference? Obviously a subjective question but since you're captivated by your recent touch with the lens, I'd love to hear your thoughts



I own the 85L mkii and the 70-200L mkii, and I LOVE the 85L... sure I still use the 70-200mm when appropriate but I try and shoehorn the 85L into everything I shoot. And not just at f/1.2, but at f/8 and place in between. I might pick up a 135L for indoor sports... and maybe a 200L f/2 for shits and gigs... but I'm a very happy boy with my 85L.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> It will melt 85mm f1.8 and 135L in second
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that's not the wife... :/


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 17, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It will melt 85mm f1.8 and 135L in second
> ...



LOL...that is my co-worker and his wife


----------



## Ripley (Dec 17, 2014)

I rented the 85L a month ago and yeah, it's pretty incredible. I ended up going with the Sigma 50mm Art for now. Which, by the way, just got delivered today.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> It will melt 85mm f1.8 and 135L in second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree that the bokeh you posted cannot be achieved with a 135L. You should try a comparison with yours 
What the 85L can do is achieve that with a much wider field of view


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 17, 2014)

In Sedona. On that amazing day I rented this amazing lens.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 17, 2014)

Just be grateful you didn't rent the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4. That would have been a REALLY expensive gear lust.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Morgoth said:


> it´s a nice lens sure.
> 
> i like mine.. even with it´s slow focus.
> 
> ...


+1, I agree that f1.2 is not for every situation and environment. Even though you own it, very frequently you'll find stopping down a little. I shoot with my 70-200mm f2.8L IS II and very happy with the results.
I also agree that the 85L is in another league, particularly on low light situations.
I had the current Sigma 85mm f1.4 and I was very please with the results, just I sold it to finance the purchase of my 70-200mm. Hopefully, it'll be a 85 Art in near future.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 17, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It will melt 85mm f1.8 and 135L in second.
> ...



I wish I had brought 135L and taken same shot to compare the two :

I'm going to skip the debate about bokeh between 85L II Vs 135L - we all know which lens has upper hand. The photo was to demonstrate how 85L II can be at f1.2 in low light. This photo was taken at f1.2 1/125 I believe ISO is about 2000. 

With 135L, I'm more likely to be f2 1/160min ISO=????


----------



## martti (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been dreaming about the 85mm *L* for years now and I finally got it.
It is a lovely piece of magical engineering. It is way too expensive, too heavy, slow focusing and not very useful for other purposes than taking portraits of people you like and who like you.

I am happy with it.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 17, 2014)

martti said:


> I have been dreaming about the 85mm *L* for years now and I finally got it.
> It is a lovely piece of magical engineering. It is way too expensive, too heavy, slow focusing and not very useful for other purposes than taking portraits *of people you like and who like you.*
> 
> I am happy with it.


You can take photos of people who don't like you too, you show them the picture and you become friends.

I use mine to shoot boxing, yes boxing and basketball. But I am with 1DX. It is my go to lens for these disciplines.
Just don't try to focus from infinity to MFD.


----------



## martti (Dec 18, 2014)

Besisika said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > I have been dreaming about the 85mm *L* for years now and I finally got it.
> ...



Thanks for the advice! It is just that it is very difficult to get good shots of people I do not like.
I noticed the same thing about focusing. You have to budge it to wake it up sometimes.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Own both and the 135 gets used only when shooting fast moving subject and need to jump from MFD to infinity quite often. 
Otherwise, 85 all the time. Both bokeh and focal length match my needs way better.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed. The 50mm f1.8, 70-200 mm f2.8L mkii, and the 85L mKii are the only purchases where there was zero buyer's remorse. I did really like my 100L, but over time I lost my preference for it.



Besisika said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 18, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...




Bokeh is subjective by definition, but the theoretical amount of blur can be calculated and is pretty close between the 135L and the 85L. 
http://howmuchblur.com/#compare-1x-135mm-f2-and-1x-85mm-f1.2-on-a-0.9m-wide-subject

Many people prefer the bokeh of the 135L to that of the 85L and probably many more the converse. The 135 is sharper which makes the blur stand out more, and there is much less purple fringing and the bokeh balls aren't cut up (see the top middle one in Dylan's image). To say the 85 will melt the 135 in seconds suggests to me that the 135 has been under-utilized so far.

The two lenses have very different purposes, which is why in spite of owning the 135 (which is my travel telephoto/headshot lens) I have been trying so hard to get the 85L during the refurb sale (two near misses). I think the 85mm focal length is perfect for portraits, providing the best perspective (subject distance). The longer FL of the 135 makes it less flexible (need more back up space) and reduces the background blur due to the larger subject distance. 

BTW, as far as I have heard, the bokeh of the 200L is better than the 85L (rather than being the next best). Maybe Dylan can do us a favor and do a real-world comparison of the three in his spare time 

I wish there was a really good 85/1.4. Matt Granger has shown that the Nikon 85/1.4 is ALMOST as good as the 85L in terms of bokeh, and focuses fast (with real manual focus) and is less bulky. I think that the slight lack in bokeh is more than compensated by the ergonomics. I really hope Canon decides in favor of a 85/1.4L but that is almost certain not to happen


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I'm know nothing about photography. I would be the last guy on earth for this assignment ;D

Maybe after holidays, little busy with family activities right now 

BTW...I used 24-70 and 200mm f2 IS combo last night at local church, Advent Prayer Service. IQ on the 200mm f2 IS II is just too awesome. Will share some photos this weekend.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> ...and now I literally DREAM about owning it! I'm hoping that Sigma comes out with their new 85 ART, but I'm realizing it's probably not happening soon.
> 
> I was happy with my current lens kit of:
> 
> ...




Dear friend, Mr. beckstoy
My original country is Thailand , That 41 years ago , when I move to study, live and work in NC., USA---- In Thailand, Our wise man said " As the young man, never kiss the beautiful lady that you do not love, ---After first kiss, we will be under her feet = forever"----Ha, Ha, Ha, Same thing as Canon EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II---Just walk away for her and never touch her, This Beautiful Babe, If you do not buy her with in 2-3 days----Ha, Ha, Ha, ---That will create the Illness call " GAS. ", Until you get her in your arms.
Here are my product of Big/ Beautiful/ Monster Lens( 3 years ago)= If I carry her, so many Photographers around me, come to talk to me and want to touch her---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > ...and now I literally DREAM about owning it! I'm hoping that Sigma comes out with their new 85 ART, but I'm realizing it's probably not happening soon.
> ...



Surapon - the man/legend! I feel vindicated in my post now that you have replied. =)

You're right - she's a beautiful woman, and I'm going to buy her. I'm a portrait photographer mostly, so it's going to be put to good use.

Beckstoy


----------



## DRR (Dec 18, 2014)

I went through the same thing. Borrowed it for a weekend, and then obsessed for months about how I could obtain one. Ended up selling an L zoom and 2 primes to fund its purchase.

After that, my lens collection became much less versatile with the subtraction of the standard zoom, but I got a lot more "wow" images. Still growing into it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm know nothing about photography. I would be the last guy on earth for this assignment ;D
> 
> Maybe after holidays, little busy with family activities right now
> 
> BTW...I used 24-70 and 200mm f2 IS combo last night at local church, Advent Prayer Service. IQ on the 200mm f2 IS II is just too awesome. Will share some photos this weekend.



1. You're selling yourself short. With such a huge range of bokehlicious images on the forum you're one of the most important contributors.
2. Whatever the comparison shows, we will get to see a bunch of sweet pictures!


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 19, 2014)

> some people seem to think "i use the 85mm f1.2 and the portrait will be great".



I agree with this assessment. While shallow DOF can be a great tool, it can also be a great crutch. One of the reasons f1.2 looks so "amazing" is because it's just not how we see the world, thereby making it rare and exciting. If all the photos in the world were taken at f1.2, nobody would even be talking about it. It will definitely enhance an already great picture, but sadly many amateurs equate shallow DOF with great image. And even sadder, a lot of customers buy into that philosophy.

A great secret sauce enhances an already terrific soup. It doesn't make a poisonous bowl of sludge suddenly edible and nutritious.

Hope the OP gets his dream lens soon!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> > some people seem to think "i use the 85mm f1.2 and the portrait will be great".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With my limited experience, it is actually quite difficult to make people at large happy with shallow DoF (or let's say with shallow DoF alone).
I am sure my wife will not appreciate it if only one of her eyes is in focus in an image that does not have any other unique selling point, nor will there be any dynamic or spontaneity if I keep telling her to face the camera at all times. 
The ability to use that shallow DoF is key, and I am sure once (if?) I acquire this lens it will take a lot of practice to get the most out of it. 
This is not as difficult with the 135/2 since the DoF is thrice at a regular portrait distance (at least 15 feet) compared to that in case of the 85/1.2 (at 10 feet).


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 19, 2014)

A little off topic but If you really have to have one now. Apparently some Best Buys are now carrying the Canon 85 1.2 L and the Canon 50 1.2 L in store. I was a little shocked about that today. I was in there to checkout the 7D II but they had sold the display.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Dec 19, 2014)

I love the lens, its super heavy, but for portraits, its amazing


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 19, 2014)

Cptn Rigo said:


> I love the lens, its super heavy, but for portraits, its amazing



nice shots. It's heavy for its size, but I'm also used to lugging around the 70-200mm f/2.8 mkii. 

It's funny... when I hold an 18-55mm kit lens... it feels like there isn't anything there... it's just gonna float away.


----------



## jaayres20 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have it and love it. For portraits I only use the 85 1.2 and my 200 f/2. I use those two lenses because they provide as much bokeh and lens compression as I want. I am guessing it is because I am a lazy photographer with no ideas so I use bokeh as a crutch.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Cptn Rigo said:
> 
> 
> > I love the lens, its super heavy, but for portraits, its amazing
> ...



Ooo... you, strong... 
I had a very sore right arm after lugging the 70-200 + 2x half a day a month ago... (admittedly, I had to point it upwards most of the time)


----------



## deleteme (Dec 19, 2014)

I too rented the 85 1.2.
Sadly I found it meh for the work I do.
Sharp it is but so is my 1.8/ 85. 

Narrow DOF but unless one is right up close the effect is not remarkable and is actually too shallow at 1.2 up close.
In the end I get results far more usable with the 1.8. Lens is lighter and sharp. Bokeh still excellent and portraits work fine.
Put the savings in to lights.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Cptn Rigo said:
> ...


I think it is a matter of practice.
Wait until you shoot 20-ish basketball games in 2 days with 1DX+ 200 f2.0 . That is heavy.
I always take a day off after this tournament.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 19, 2014)

On Sunday, I videoed my daughter's basketball game, 5mkiii+ 24-105+ monopod.

All things considered, we did pretty well, the panning was smooth but the video quality was pretty bad. I have to figure out how to take video in high def and it actually look like it was in high def.


----------



## martti (Dec 22, 2014)

jaayres20 said:


> I have it and love it. For portraits I only use the 85 1.2 and my 200 f/2. I use those two lenses because they provide as much bokeh and lens compression as I want. I am guessing it is because I am a lazy photographer with no ideas so I use bokeh as a crutch.



The horse did not mind being so out of focus?
(a beautiful shot, really!)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> ...and now I literally DREAM about owning it! I'm hoping that Sigma comes out with their new 85 ART, but I'm realizing it's probably not happening soon.



A 'friend' lent me some Bigwhites whilst i was on safari once... the end. I understand you predicament! 

If you think you are going to fold 'one day' you might as well do it now and have the extra time to enjoy it!  Assuming you can afford it... life ain't cheap! 

Either way, you have a great kit. Well done!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 23, 2014)

Have we discussed buying it used? New it is $2100ish, $1800ish if you go through Canon price watch, but used you can get it for around $1500 or $1600 which is a serious bargain.


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Have we discussed buying it used? New it is $2100ish, $1800ish if you go through Canon price watch, but used you can get it for around $1500 or $1600 which is a serious bargain.



That's my plan. You're right - some killer deals out there for good used 85 1.2L II's


----------



## K-amps (Dec 23, 2014)

Get it.... Don't think. My 70-200m.ii only comes out when i need the reach. Before it was semi permanently mounted on the body.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 23, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Have we discussed buying it used? New it is $2100ish, $1800ish if you go through Canon price watch, but used you can get it for around $1500 or $1600 which is a serious bargain.
> ...



Good plan. I got mine for about $1600 used and I felt like that was a pretty fair deal. I love this lens. I showed my mother in law some pictures from it and her reply was "I thought you had a nice camera, most of this picture is blurry" (she is not a photographer and is quick to criticize things ha ha) so I guess not everybody is in love with bokeh.


----------

